# Can you belive this!!



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

This car dealer in rockford (bahonstate) or somthing has three goats for sale

Two black on red with an auto and stick

And one Red on Red auto

both 2006

I would have got the Balck on red but they were trying to sell the car for 33,odd doalrs i said you guys are crazy i take my chance on ebay. and left it is to late to be trying to sell msrp prices on a year old car.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I seen that here too, I saw an Orange 06 they wanted 34k for.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

That is crazy but for evey crazy price there is an crazy sucker.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> That is crazy but for evey crazy price there is an crazy sucker.


I looked at it, even messed around seeing how diffrent it was over my 04. Dealer never talked to me, guess they feel they are doing a favor by allowing you to buy it and if you want it you will find them


----------



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

This is crazzzzzy! Why Why Why is GM not offering a deal to move these cars. Some new ones on EBAY have a "buy it now" price of 28,000 or so. Why is it that so many dealers are not willing to deal. Don't they have to pay taxes and other things on them while they sit on their lot. The dealer down the road has a Red on Red A4 with 18'sfor $3000 off.It has 64 miles on it. All I did so far is talk to them on the phone and they said they would not go any lower. :willy:


----------



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

This is crazzzzzy! Why Why Why is GM not offering a deal to move these cars. Some new ones on EBAY have a "buy it now" price of 28,000 or so. Why is it that so many dealers are not willing to deal. Don't they have to pay taxes and other things on them while they sit on their lot. The dealer down the road has a Red on Red A4 with 18'sfor $3000 off.It has 64 miles on it. All I did so far is talk to them on the phone and they said they would not go any lower.


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Rob Govoni said:


> This is crazzzzzy! Why Why Why is GM not offering a deal to move these cars. Some new ones on EBAY have a "buy it now" price of 28,000 or so. Why is it that so many dealers are not willing to deal. Don't they have to pay taxes and other things on them while they sit on their lot. The dealer down the road has a Red on Red A4 with 18'sfor $3000 off.It has 64 miles on it. All I did so far is talk to them on the phone and they said they would not go any lower.


Hi guys, the deal on the GTO for my daughter will be done tomorrow!

$ 29.658 it`s Spice Red/black 4A 18`s

It`s in LA Ca. area.

Harry


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> This car dealer in rockford (bahonstate) or somthing has three goats for sale
> 
> Two black on red with an auto and stick
> 
> ...


Hey, I live 30 miles west of Rockford... By Davis. Didn't know we had some more Rockford area peeps on here.


----------



## Loosecanon (Oct 27, 2006)

I just bought my new 06 GTO 6M with red interior....when i called they said they had to bring it up from another dealer and asked which color interior i wanted since they had both Black with black or Black with red,..i went with the red,..thought it looked racier,..i love it! Oh as for what i paid,..sticker was $33 and some change,..i got it out the door for $32 and some change,...i probably could have done alittle better if i went to LA area,..but for my local shops that was a good deal and i'm cool with it.

Kevin

Central, Cali.

Oh and the mods are a comming along with pics....i get paid this Wed.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

excellent choice


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I paid 29.789 for an 06 Automatic no other options and got 2.9 % financing. That was dealers price. I did have to go to 4 dealers to find one in stock.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

Alienhummer said:


> I paid 29.789 for an 06 Automatic no other options and got 2.9 % financing. That was dealers price. I did have to go to 4 dealers to find one in stock.


I am presently looking at an 06 A4. I am waiting for the salesman to call me back tomorrow (end of the month!) to make a deal or wait and see if any new incentives are announced on Wednesday 11/01.

Is $29,789 just the car or an OTD price?

What was the 2.9% financing? A GM thing? Or something the dealer found for you?

I have been taking in all the info on this forum, trying to nail down the best price I can get using the excellent advice and experience of all you folks here. I am ready to buy, have all my own "ducks in a row" and just want to get the best deal I can!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## SRT4geezer (Jul 8, 2005)

The pontiac dealer here in Manteca CA has 9 GTO's. All MT6. 4 Silver, 1 red, 1 Blue, 2 blk & 1 grey/blue. They have them for $32700. All the same price. All black leather I think.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

There is a dealer in Phoenix advertising $27,990. I went to a competitor, showed them the ad and they matched the price.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

Alright, so far I am down to $30,300 (for the car only) on an 06 A4. Went in to talk today for the second time after I got a call from the dealer. He has 3 06s, all A4s. Seems reluctant to move any of them "fast" at this time. I am waiting to see what the incentives are for November, but he has 2 GTOs that have been sitting around for a year as of November. Basically, as it stands now, it is 2k off MSRP plus 5.9% for 72 months OR 3k off MSRP and no financing deal.

I told him I am looking elsewhere (gonna see about an 06 M6 tomorrow - at larger volume dealer, ~9 06s there) and also going to Maryland this weekend to see what is available there. Anybody in the Baltimore area got any tips on stores I can check out?

I am ready to buy, but not at invoice or even at $1,000 under invoice!

Chris


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

harrysxlr said:


> Hi guys, the deal on the GTO for my daughter will be done tomorrow!
> 
> $ 29.658 it`s Spice Red/black 4A 18`s
> 
> ...


cool, thats about what I paid 32,000 otd. it's a good deal, think your daughter will let you drive it :lol: post some pics or have her do it if your not over here (IN the states).:cheers


----------



## aneura (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a local stealer here asking 36,000 for theirs!


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

While these cars may have been sitting around dealer lots for quite some time, even a year and more in some cases, I think the dealers have caught on to the fact that they're old, but they're the only ones left. With no more being produced, they have an increasingly valuable commodity, and that is a GTO that has never been owned before.

Good luck to all you with fiding the pricing you want....I was too impatient to haggle that much!


----------



## urnuts (Jan 16, 2005)

*you can do better*

My understanding from several dealers is this:

There's about $2K in the car in mark-up, PLUS a $1K rebate PLUS $1K in conquest cash- most every dealer I spoke to readily agreed to $4K off the MSRP.
Keep that in mind.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I seen that here too, I saw an Orange 06 they wanted 34k for.



If the popularity continues to grow( it is slowly growing ) then dealers will eventually get what they want. There are people who have money to waste.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

Alienhummer said:


> I paid 29.789 for an 06 Automatic no other options and got 2.9 % financing. That was dealers price. I did have to go to 4 dealers to find one in stock.



If you would have paid cash, as I did, you would not have gotten it that cheap. Delaers make money off financing as well


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

*Just my expierence...*

I looked all over for my car. Finally found it on ebay. I did a local search and found it about 2 hrs from where i live... 22,500 w/ 7500 miles on her. I felt great about the price and she looked great on the net so i drove down that night and woo hoo!!! drove her home!
I saw some priced real high and some prices very good... I felt good about my find-
I better! 19 and Daddys not paying a cent! 
 

-Emily


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

btw-not a brand new car- she was used. someone traded her in for on 07 Z06...But she's like new. new car smell leather doesn't look used at all... YAY!


----------

